# Red Bellied Black



## rett82 (Nov 28, 2009)

My husband Reptilerob took me and the kids out for a drive this morning around the river flats and he noticed this beautiful red bellied black snake going into a drain so i had to get out and get a few photo's. I also notice a mosquito sitting on the snake near its mouth.


----------



## rett82 (Nov 28, 2009)

and the mossi


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 28, 2009)

can mozzies even get through the scales? Great shots! they are great looking snakes.


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 28, 2009)

Geez they are a beautiful snake


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Nov 28, 2009)

hey, great find, stunning red belly and wow fantastic pic with the mossie on its nose

thanks for sharing...


----------



## rett82 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I also am wondering the same thing m_beardie.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 28, 2009)

never get tired seeing rbbs....great pics


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 28, 2009)

i find so many of these and never get sick of them,and i have just completed a husbandry manual on this species,and my question to you is, Can i use your pic in my manual?? its a nice one and it is unusual


----------



## rett82 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks RBB and snakepimp. Your both right they certainly are beautiful snakes.
Snakepimp, i would be honoured if you used my photo for your manual, thankyou for asking. Thats just made my day.


----------



## Walker (Nov 28, 2009)

Aaahh the good old red bellied black never failes to please.nice shots.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 28, 2009)

thanking you for an awsome pic, I am constantly around this species which i have used in my studies. It is the most uniform in appearance of all elapids,with some variation in ventral scale colouring .
I am not in possesion of a camera so i find it hard to get good pics lol


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 28, 2009)

Here is my photo of the black snake. This was quite exciting for us, because whenever we see them when we're together, they are always taking off!!! They are very quick to get out of the road.
This time it tried to elude us but went down a one-way street....ahh drain, and got cornered!!

After lunch i went out the bush rabbit/fox shooting, and on the way out i found this lovely little eastern bearded dragon basking in the sun on the road. I moved him to safety because although the road isnt a major road, it has a constant flow of traffic!!!


----------



## kensai (Nov 28, 2009)

There is quite a variation between northern RBBs and southern, Northern are paler and much more muscular


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 28, 2009)

actually ,in 1 of rick shines papers on the species which he has done many,specifies its the other way around in morphometrics, but yes northern(queensland) specimens are paler than southern extremes (vic,SA)

i cut and pasted this out of my manual

There is a suggestive trend in the size of _Psuedechis porphyriacus_ from different locations, that southern geographic populations are larger than their northern counterparts, there may be also a trend of highlands snakes being actually larger than lowland populations. For example _Psuedechis porphyriacus_ in the New England region highlands tend to be significantly larger than the lowland form in the same area.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 28, 2009)

reptilerob said:


> Here is my photo of the black snake. This was quite exciting for us, because whenever we see them when we're together, they are always taking off!!! They are very quick to get out of the road.
> This time it tried to elude us but went down a one-way street....ahh drain, and got cornered!!
> 
> After lunch i went out the bush rabbit/fox shooting, and on the way out i found this lovely little eastern bearded dragon basking in the sun on the road. I moved him to safety because although the road isnt a major road, it has a constant flow of traffic!!!


 

when looking for Black snakes on foot you soon learn to adopt the diving onehanded grab with your left hand technique LOL
otherwise most of the time you will get a glimpse but go home with no pics and just tales of the snakes you "missed " but disappeared into scrub LOL


----------

